# .357 mag leverevolution ammo?



## JRB (Oct 3, 2008)

Anyone tried it in a revolver?  Wondering if it would tighten up groups enough to make a difference when shooting under 100 yds. with a scoped revolver.  I prefer head or neck shots on deer and would appreciate any extra accuracy I could get.


----------



## dertiedawg (Oct 4, 2008)

Abaco24 said:


> since hangunners with scopes are not true hangunners



Whoa whoa whoa!!!!!  Those are harsh words!  I think I recall you saying something about a leupold coming soon for your RSRH.  But as you know... the scope on the RSRH can be removed in about 3 seconds without losing its sighting.  So I guess we are "part time true handgunners"????  Besides... when I get my Encore, my simmons scope will go on the 270 barrel and the 44 will then remain scopeless and both will accompany me in the woods.
Vin


----------



## money-dog (Oct 4, 2008)

*357 to the head*



Abaco24 said:


> The head or neck shot issue is in many threads. I personally would never take a deer by either method and prefer a more traditional behind the shoulder (center of mass) percentage shot with a handgun, due to more variables of a possible miss.        QUOTE]
> 
> Of course some would rather gut shot chances rather than miss all together. 357 just doesn't have the knock down to body shoot. LEVERolution may elimanate some of this problem. I know they make a heck of a hole in a red clay bank compared to other hollow points. They are very accurate.


----------



## seaweaver (Oct 4, 2008)

I found plenty of data to warrant body shots on deer w/ a .357.
I did the research when I was thinking of allowing my son to shoot the rile.
I found many kills and satifactory results between 100-and 150 yards w/ the rifle so I would think under 100 should be fine w a 7inch barrel.
158g soft point.
As far as the name...I just call them LEs
I have not shot many as my guns seem to like CLs...and the .35LE will not cycle in my old guns.
The pistol  ammo will be hotter. I do not know about the bullet CE but what they wrought out of the rifle ammo is impressive. I wonder if they are boat tailed too.
I know that the rifle ammo perform to the box spec. on my 3030s and the 35 single fed, a 100 yard normal zero results in a 3" higher placement w/ the LE.
That's cool as if I find myself in a long range shot, I can drop one in and know I'm zeroed for 200. I wonder if the same would apply to a pistol.

As far as accuracy...I think that all boils down to what your gun likes best.

Aboco post your range results please.
cw


----------



## oaky-woods-8-pointer (Oct 17, 2008)

it appears to be a boattail


----------



## dertiedawg (Oct 18, 2008)

money-dog said:


> Of course some would rather gut shot chances rather than miss all together. 357 just doesn't have the knock down to body shoot.



Dude, we are talking about whitetail dear not elk or moose.  Thin skinned and thin boned.  Besides, if you hit the shoulder, the bone will shatter and make soup of the lungs and at that point you dont even need a blood trail.  Even though, a 357mag shot within 50 yards is strong enough to go through the shoulder and still exit the other side.  If you can't make a clean kill with a body shot to the vitals you shouldn't be hunting with a handgun.  Some people just don't do well with a handgun and should stick with a long gun.
Vin


----------



## bonecollector (Oct 19, 2008)

Of course some would rather gut shot chances rather than miss all together. 357 just doesn't have the knock down to body shoot. LEVERolution may elimanate some of this problem. I know they make a heck of a hole in a red clay bank compared to other hollow points. They are very accurate.[/QUOTE]


uve got just a good a chance of taking out the lower jaw and the deer not dying, while aiming for head as u do of gut shooting aiming for the shoulder


----------

